# Borderlands General Protection Fault!



## red997 (Dec 16, 2008)

When ever I try to run borderlands the attached error pops up. I can tell from the error that I am missing two files so does anyone know where I can download them or something like that. I know I have all of the proper requirements, programs, drives ect so yea. It would be greatly appriciated if anyone could help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

from google:

Msvcr90.dll Error Messages
There are several different ways that msvcr90.dll errors can show up on your computer. Here are some of the more common ways that you might see msvcr90.dll errors:

•"Msvcr90.dll Not Found"


•"This application failed to start because msvcr90.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem."


•"Cannot find [PATH]\msvcr90.dll"


•"The file msvcr90.dll is missing."


•"Cannot start [APPLICATION]. A required component is missing: msvcr90.dll. Please install [APPLICATION] again."
Msvcr90.dll error messages might appear while using or installing certain programs, when Windows starts or shuts down, or maybe even during a Windows installation.

The context of the msvcr90.dll error is an important piece of information that will be helpful while solving the problem.

Cause of Msvcr90.dll Errors
Msvcr90.dll errors are caused by situations that lead to the removal or corruption of the msvcr90 DLL file.

In some cases, msvcr90.dll errors could indicate a registry problem, a virus or malware issue or even a hardware failure.

How to Fix Msvcr90.dll Errors
Important: Do not download msvcr90.dll from a "DLL download" website. There are many reasons why downloading a DLL file is a bad idea. If you need a copy of msvcr90.dll, it's best to obtain it from its original, legitimate source.
Note: Start Windows in Safe Mode to complete any of the following steps if you're unable to access Windows normally due to the msvcr90.dll error.

1.Restore msvcr90.dll from the Recycle Bin. The easiest possible cause of a "missing" msvcr90.dll file is that you've mistakenly deleted it.

If you suspect that you've accidentally deleted msvcr90.dll but you've already emptied the Recycle Bin, you may be able to recover msvcr90.dll with a free file recovery program.

Important: Recovering a deleted copy of msvcr90.dll with a file recovery program is a smart idea only if you're confident you've deleted the file yourself and that it was working properly before you did that.

2.Run a virus/malware scan of your entire system. Some msvcr90.dll errors could be related to a virus or other malware infection on your computer that has damaged the DLL file. It's even possible that the msvcr90.dll error you're seeing is related to a hostile program that's masquerading as the file.

3.Use System Restore to undo recent system changes. If you suspect that the msvcr90.dll error was caused by a change made to an important file or configuration, a System Restore could solve the problem.

4.Reinstall the program that uses the msvcr90.dll file. If the msvcr90.dll DLL error occurs when you use a particular program, reinstalling the program should replace the file.

Important: Try your best to complete this step. Reinstalling the program that provides the msvcr90.dll file, if possible, is a likely solution to this DLL error.

5.Update the drivers for hardware devices that might be related to msvcr90.dll. If, for example, you're receiving a "The file msvcr90.dll is missing" error when you play a 3D video game, try updating the drivers for your video card.

Note: The msvcr90.dll file may or may not be related to video cards - this was just an example. The key here is to pay very close attention to the context of the error and troubleshoot accordingly.

6.Roll back a driver to a previously installed version if msvcr90.dll errors began after updating a particular hardware device's driver.

7.Run the sfc /scannow System File Checker command to replace a missing or corrupt copy of the msvcr90.dll file. If this DLL file is provided my Microsoft, the System File Checker tool should restore it.

8.Install any available Windows updates. Many service packs and other patches replace or update some of the hundreds of Microsoft distributed DLL files on your computer. The msvcr90.dll file could be included in one of those updates.

9.Test your memory and then test your hard drive. I've left the majority of hardware troubleshooting to the last step, but your computer's memory and hard drive are easy to test and are the most likely components that might cause msvcr90.dll errors as they fail.

If the hardware fails any of your tests, replace the memory or replace the hard drive as soon as possible.

10.Repair your installation of Windows. If the individual msvcr90.dll file troubleshooting advice above is unsuccessful, performing a startup repair or repair installation should restore all Windows DLL files to their working versions.

11.Use a free registry cleaner to repair msvcr90.dll related issues in the registry. A free registry cleaner program may be able to help by removing invalid msvcr90.dll registry entries that might be causing the DLL error.

Important: I rarely recommend the use of registry cleaners. I've included the option here as a "last resort" attempt before the destructive step coming up next.

12.Perform a clean installation of Windows. A clean install of Windows will erase everything from the hard drive and install a fresh copy of Windows. If none of the steps above correct the msvcr90.dll error, this should be your next course of action.

Important: All the information on your hard drive will be erased during a clean install. Make sure you've made the best attempt possible to fix the msvcr90.dll error using a troubleshooting step prior to this one.

13.Troubleshoot for a hardware problem if any msvcr90.dll errors persist. After a clean install of Windows, your DLL problem can only be hardware related.

Applies To
The msvcr90.dll error message could apply to any program or system that might utilize the file on any of Microsoft's operating systems including Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows XP, and Windows 2000.


hope this helps


----------



## red997 (Dec 16, 2008)

Thank you very much for all your help I realy appricaiate it.


----------

